# J.s Bach contemporaries that were even more genieous than him but were nobody?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Classical composer J.s Bach said were greater than him, yet less prolific, smaller output, and today they are nearly forgotten.

What about other master like Mozart, did mozart mention almost unknow contemporaries of him that were has skill or even more??

in other world godz of Barroque gods...

stuff you dont hear on radio non mainstream?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know about better, but one composer who Bach respected enough to copy out his music was Nicolas Grigny. Possibly Johann Adam Reincken made an even greater impression, judging by the number of his works that Bach arranged. I guess these people are "nearly forgotten"

Georg Bohm too.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Anything that's really really good gets played. There are too many record companies looking for new saleable stuff and two many radio hours to fill for masterpieces to remain unknown for long. The best we can hope for is the revival of good-but-not-great pieces that have fallen by the wayside for various reasons. If there were someone out there producing music as good as Bach's or Mozart's we would have long known about it. Except for Havergal Brian.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

In a letter to J.N. Forkel, C.P.E. Bach mentions several composers his father "esteemed highly". Among the lesser known are Johann Joseph Fux, Antonio Caldara, Reinhard Keiser, Carl Heinrich Graun, Johann Gottlieb Graun, Jan Dismas Zelenka, and Franz Benda.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> In a letter to J.N. Forkel, C.P.E. Bach mentions several composers his father "esteemed highly". Among the lesser known are Johann Joseph Fux, Antonio Caldara, Reinhard Keiser, Carl Heinrich Graun, Johann Gottlieb Graun, Jan Dismas Zelenka, and Franz Benda.


Opera composers. Interesting.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bach appeared to have an acute underestimation of his genius. None of his contemporaries apart from Handel came within reach of him


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Opera composers. Interesting.


Fux, Johann Gottlieb Graun, Zelenka, and Benda were not known primarily as opera composers. However, it should not be surprising that Bach held some of the finest opera composers of his day in such high regard. Bach's contemporary, Johann Mattheson, composer, musical theorist and close friend of Handel (although he nearly killed him with a sword during a performance of Mattheson's opera 'Cleopatra'), reported that operas were considered "indisputably the greatest musical works."


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

It is difficult to imagine that Bach, who did not write any operas himself, was a great opera-fan.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

A great fan, no. There is no evidence for that. But it's known that he took an interest in Dresden opera performances (see Spitta, vol. 2, page 337 ) even if the glitter and glamour of opera may have been somewhat contrary to his natural disposition. Forkel quotes a letter Bach wrote to his son Friedemann asking if they could go to Dresden again to hear the beautiful arias.


----------

